# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core >  [RESOLVED] How do I get IIS to see my barcode font

## szlamany

I've installed a barcode font on a web server.  That web server has code that uses PDFSharp - on the server, to create .PDF files for download.  I need to use the "Free 3 of 9 Regular" font in that PDF creation.  Anyone have luck installing font on web servers - so that IIS can see them?

At this point, the web server code does not seem to see the font...

Restart the server?  I have to wait until off hours for that.

TIA!

----------


## szlamany

I found that PDFSharp natively does Barcodes without using a FONT.  Happy day!



```
Dim barcode As BarCodes.BarCode = New BarCodes.Code3of9Standard()
barcode.Text = "028132"
barcode.StartChar = "*"
barcode.EndChar = "*"
barcode.Size = CType((New XPoint(120, 20)), XSize)
gfx.DrawBarCode(barcode, XBrushes.Black, New XPoint(310,40))
```

----------

